# working hours/travel? any schools in Abu Dabai



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

We live in Dubai but my husband works for a construction company in Abu Dabai. He travels 3 hours a day and then puts in 11 hours at work. He gets up at 5 am and then gets home at 7.30 pm. At the moment he gets 2 days off a week but his delightful boss thinks it is a good idea that all staff should work a 6 day week - get a life hey! My husband doesn't see his children during the week as they are in bed when he gets back so our weekends are real quality time for us.

Can anyone tell me if their working week is the same?

He was supposed to be working in Abu Dabai for 6 months and then back to Dubai but it looks like now he will be based in Abu Dabai permanently. I think we should move to Abu Dabai before my eldest son starts school. Are there any schools there? We are from england so would be following the British curriculumn.

Many thanks.

Happyhour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are there any schools in Abu Dhabi? Is that a serious question? Of course there are schools in Abu Dhabi. It has a population of approx 1.4 million people. 

There is at least one GEMS school there and they teach the British curriculum. This Wiki link also has a list of schools on it, as well as much other useful info.

Abu Dhabi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One of your biggestest problems will be finding accommodation.



NB Note correct spelling of Abu Dhabi - it will help you greatly when searching for info...

-


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Happyhour

I know that another member of the forum "Dubaiwander" has sourced schools etc in Abu Dhabi, she has actually posted today also. It maybe worth a PM to her to see if she can help anymore if she doesn't post on your thread or else you could post on hers "Living in Abu Dhabi" she is also from the Uk like you and I.

Hope you get things worked out as thats a shame you don't get to spend much time together as a family

Debbie


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi Happyhour
> 
> I know that another member of the forum "Dubaiwander" has sourced schools etc in Abu Dhabi, she has actually posted today also. It maybe worth a PM to her to see if she can help anymore if she doesn't post on your thread or else you could post on hers "Living in Abu Dhabi" she is also from the Uk like you and I.
> 
> ...


I will do that Debbie - many thanks. My husband does do long hours but I think a lot of people do actually work 6 days a week in construction so we can't complain too much!


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

happyhour said:


> I will do that Debbie - many thanks. My husband does do long hours but I think a lot of people do actually work 6 days a week in construction so we can't complain too much!


Hi Happyhour

Depends where abouts you are looking in Abu Dhabi - like you we have the same travel concern with living Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi. The main school we have looked at is Al Yashmina Al Yasmina School , they are a new school just beside Al raha gardens, Khalifa city - they have a website and look like a really competent school, one of our friends kids attends and it seems to be of a high standard. The other British schoold I have heard of are Al Khubairat and Cambridge High School, Abu Dhabi. I don't know much about the later two I'm afraid.

Hope this helps.

DW


----------

